# 2007 C I Carioca 644



## banjobannister (May 8, 2010)

Hi
I'm thinking of buying a CI Carioca 644 it's on a 2007 plate, just wondering if anybody can give me any advice on the good and bad points of this modle, thank you.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya and a warm welcome to facts. I have a CI a Riviera 171 and find it excellent. It is well built, comfortable and to date we have had no problem with it. Geoff Cox have replaced the shower tray for us (under warranty as it was cracked when we got it) and they have been excellent to deal with, specially as we did not buy the van from them. 
For me the CI brand is a good choice and am sure you will not go wrong with one.
Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI Cipro 55 on a Merc Chassis which has served me well for 5 years - can't find equivalent replacement


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a CI Carioca 705 on an 07 plate with the X250 chassis. They are excellent value motorhmes. Ok not brilliant build quality, but they do stand the test of time. If the one that you re looking at is on the X250 chassis then you wil be very happy with it. Best point with the Carioca is the bathroom. You have to spend a lot of cash to get better.
Gerry


----------

